# Aster possibly bred but then again no. ?



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Here is Aster. She is the teat issue girl. Darn  but she is going to a pet home with a family member of mine after she kids if she is even bred. I haven't seen any udder development on her and she would be day 120 or day 113 today. Guesses? Oh and if you think she is hope for boys for me so I can wether them.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Aster possibly bred due 8-11 or 8-28*

she's got a decent belly from the top view, but its not large enough for me to be certain. And though normally i'm not cheering for bucklings, I will for you  :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Aster possibly bred due 8-11 or 8-28*

pooch says bred (or in heat) - I'd go with the later date though due to lack of udder


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Aster possibly bred due 8-11 or 8-28*



StaceyRoop said:


> pooch says bred (or in heat) - I'd go with the later date though due to lack of udder


It has stayed looking like that so bred is more likely than heat. Funny feeling to want boys.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Aster possibly bred due 8-11 or 8-28*

Well here we are 9-7 and I don't see any development. I am thinking she no longer looks bred. I am hopeful that maybe she is infertile. August 5th was day 145 from when she went into a breeding pen. She was with the buck for months. If she can get bred she should have. I saw him mount her for kids due both 8-11 and 8-28. Any thoughts?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Aster possibly bred due 8-11 or 8-28*

I'll guess she's not bred. If she was due 8-28 then she should have kidded by now. :shrug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Aster possibly bred due 8-11 or 8-28*

Oh I realize that if she took on that breeding that I saw she would have kidded.

She could have been bred at later times also.

I am more wondering if she looks bred in the pooch to anyone. 
She had looked bred to me for a while and now it no longer looks that way.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Aster possibly bred due 8-11 or 8-28*

tail isnt up so its hard to compare - sorry


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Aster possibly bred due 8-11 or 8-28*

Here is another one.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well she doesnt look any different between the photos so Im going to guess (its just a guess) that she looks like that poochy look all the time. And therefor isnt bred. 

her udder looks unchanged between the photos as well.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Ok, well, cool! :leap: I am glad that she is probably not bred! With the teat spur issue I was hoping for boys to wether anyways. 
That would be great if she were unable to conceive. I think I have a home for her with someone that says pet only but you never know if they will still decide to breed or sell her to a unsuspecting person. 
I would have her fixed if it wasn't close to $500. I called New Bolten to find out. 
After 4 months with a buck that sired many kids it may be safe to assume she is sterile.


----------

